
Drone sets world record for lifting 134 pounds over 37 seconds - ck2
http://www.engadget.com/2016/01/20/drone-sets-a-record-for-carrying-the-heaviest-cargo-ever/
======
ck2
I wonder if this relies on ground-effect for lift?

Didn't someone make a drone that could carry a person?

And then there is the "hoverboard" that self-balance and carry a person, so it
is practically a drone if someone just added a remote - though it doesn't do
altitude.

Ha, check out the human-sized drone at the bottom of the article:

[http://www.engadget.com/2016/01/06/184-delivery-drone-for-
pe...](http://www.engadget.com/2016/01/06/184-delivery-drone-for-people/)

Can it still be called a drone when there is a human onboard piloting it? I
guess not.

